# dealing with anger and resentment



## Tiger2020 (Feb 9, 2015)

My husband and I are having a lot of problems. (I've gone too counseling but he hasn't yet or more so refused). Financially 2014 was a terrible year, which of course brought out the worst in us. Then my husbands closest friend passed away. He is going through a lot but never talks about it. We had our second child five months ago (our kids are very close in age). After her birth, he has become even more distant. He goes out with his friends all the time and even goes away on long weekends. I've asked him to stay (and he has once) but any other time he brings up his friends death and that he needs to be with friends. I understand needing friends, but it's very hard raising two kids under two alone. We don't live close to my family and his is less then supportive. I've become angry at him and resentful. I want to get back on track but I don't know how without therapy with him. Any advice?


----------



## AlisonBlaire (Feb 5, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about all that has befallen you. Have either of you sought counseling, or thought about this? Do you like to write your feelings in a blog or a journal? Writing can be cathartic help to sort your feelings out. If that doesn't work for you, have you talked to friends, or family to vent or get some advice? I sense all the stress in your post and my fervent hope is that some of the overwhelming feelings that you are confronting are alleviated by talking to people on the internet or in real life. I hope this helps.


----------

